# How to make Diamond-pattern simple



## ksor (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is how I make the pattern:

http://kelds.weebly.com/broslashdforme.html

(Translation in the upper right corner !!!!!!!!! )


----------



## DMS (Oct 26, 2012)

On thing that google couldn't translate "pudseflit" is that a scotchbrite pad, or just some cloth with abrasive compound on it?

Results look real nice.


----------



## ksor (Oct 26, 2012)

DMS said:


> On thing that google couldn't translate "pudseflit" is that a scotchbrite pad, or just some cloth with abrasive compound on it?
> 
> Results look real nice.



Yes - just ordinairy scotchbrite pad and dobble sided abrasive tape for carpets !


----------

